# Thank You TSF!



## fuzzymug (Nov 24, 2009)

And a special thank you to Thorxp, whose answer to someone in May '08 who had a problem uninstalling sp3 v3311 kept me from throwing my computer in the dumpster! New member here, and relative newbie. Got my computer in April '04, and at the age of 60 went on the web for the first time in my life. My problem(s) started when I tried IE 7, then uninstalled it. Keeping a looooong story short, it was not until I read Thorxp's reply with a link to download the full, final realease of sp3 that I had any kind of answer to my problem. So many things were wrong (couldn't access "manage add-ons" in tools, couldn't use drop-down menu options, lost "internet options" in the control panel, "e" icon for IE didn't work, etc. etc.) that I was tearing my hair out trying to chase down what the problem was. After many hours and days of searching everywhere, chasing down possible answers, I stumbled onto this site, and read the thread about uninstalling sp3 v3311. I had a forehead slapping moment. I had thought I had the final realease of sp3, (being a newbie, and all...) and on top of that, had mistakenly downloaded some very wrong updates.... So the link for the full version of SP3 fixed everything, and I love my computer again. I cannot thank you enough. I learned a valuable lesson, (no, several lessons) first one to NeverNeverNever download something unless I am absolutely certain I need it, do a full back-up, and maybe most importantly, don't trust Microsoft to be, well, just don't trust Microsoft...

Sorry this is so long. Thank you to all of you. Thorxp, you rock!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It is so nice to hear of a good outcome even if the advice came from an outdated thread. Depending on the case, it may be unwise to follow instructions intended for another user. *Never* hesitate to ask for assistance from the many experts that can be found at TSF. TSF is the first step to take with any computer problem and the staff will either get you up and going again or point you to the resources needed for a solution.

Glad you're here....take a look around and make yourself at home:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

Stick around and I am sure we will be able to make your life easier as you go deeper into the mire of computing. 

Whilst we cannot say that we have only just started computing we have a great forum (Yes I am biased:grin; some great members & proven team members who will individually or as a team jump to your aid as quickly as possible when the need arises. 

We cover all ages here from teenagers to ""folks older than me!!"":laugh: but it's not age that counts, its quality of help. 

Whats also true is that most of the problems we see, we see them over and over so the chances are that any problem you might have will already have been answered in one way or another and if not then it's time to place it on the forum.

Really happy that we have been of help and hope that you'll stick around to join in the fun, ask questions and respond to any that you feel confident to help with.

I found that this forum puts a new lease of life into an old dog like me, hope you come to feel the same way. Only too pleased to help.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*nice fix* :wave:


----------



## fuzzymug (Nov 24, 2009)

I appreciate the warm words of welcome. In all the searching around I did trying to find answers, this was the best forum I found. Eventually I may gain enough experience to feel competent to jump in and give advice, but I don't anticipate that happening for a few eons. I took 2 yrs of programming back in the dark ages (so long ago I used punch cards...) That and 5 yrs on my computer is all the experience I have. So expect me to just lurk and learn, 'k?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Lurk...learn..... or check out the other areas. Jump in if you get bored!!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Punchcards eh, there's probably more of us than you think. Sure was an awfully big machine to put holes in cards. Typos were a pile of fun too.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> Punchcards eh, there's probably more of us than you think. Sure was an awfully big machine to put holes in cards. Typos were a pile of fun too.


So was tripping up and watching them all spread themselves carefully across the floor..... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Punch Cards .. grew up on them. Used to refurbish Punch Card Readers and Card Punchers along with Mag Tape Drives taller than me and a lot fatter, Line Printers, Input / output Devices that used to be a shelf on there own !! :laugh: plus other wierd and wonderful stuff that was reminiscent of "Lost in Space" Robot from Space Family Robinson .. Told you earlier that we hadn't just started .. and we are only too happy to welcome another fellow kindred spirit to our membership. Means someone else will understand what we are talking about with our senile ramblings :grin:


----------



## fuzzymug (Nov 24, 2009)

WereBo said:


> So was tripping up and watching them all spread themselves carefully across the floor..... :grin:


Yeah, and I was (am) pretty clumsy...the collater was my best pal! :laugh:


----------

